# I am not sure/ starting to worry



## tomie

I have been posting about my doe. We bought her at a auction. We thought she came in heat in November but her utter is huge. I am not noticing any discharge or anything. Her sides have hollowed out. What I am not sure of is that she is making a grunting noise. I am not sure if that is because maybe she is in eary labor or if she is sick. She is wating and acting ok just a little lazy. I have missed my other two goats kidding so I am not sure what I am looking at here. Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: I am not sure*

She sounds like she is getting close to kidding...can you feel her ligs?

Is she laying down.. when she is grunting? Late in pregnancy.. they do that..it is normal.... But... if she is "pushing" and grunting....she is in labor...

If she is getting up and down "nesting"...she is getting close...

Standing around ...maybe doing alot of stretching and maybe pushing her head.. into the wall ...not eating ...she is contracting.... this...may take a while....

Has she been eating /drinking?

Is she posty?

Anytime.. she is pushing and a bulge is there ...she is in the process..of kidding...

If she is pushing and in distress....screaming.. having a really difficult time...even if you do or don't see a bulge coming ....she will need help....


----------



## tomie

*Re: I am not sure*

I am still new at this but I know I felt her ligs yesterday but I do not think that they are there today. I honestly do not know how far along she is. We thought that she would not be due until april but we are wondering if she was bred at the sale or berfore we got her. She is eating and drinking. I first noticed the noise when she was laying down but then I heard a funny noise while she was eating too. She is doing a lot of laying around and the only way she will get up is if I bring food. lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: I am not sure*

She may of been bred prior.... what you have described she isn't quite ready yet....
But does sound to be soon...

Can you get pics of her... Rear pooch/udder shot.... and a side shot...?


----------



## tomie

*Re: I am not sure*

I will go out and get them. I will be right back. I had posted pics of her udder a couple days ago asking if anyone thought she would be due sooner. I think that you replied to that. Give me just a minute and I will post them on here.


----------



## tomie

*Re: I am not sure*

She did not want to get up but I lured her with a snack.


----------



## tomie

*Re: I am not sure*

I know she looks thin but I promise I feed my goats probably too much... I just want to know that she is not sick.


----------



## tomie

*Re: I am not sure*

Can a goat go into labor with no streaming and no discharge. She keeps stretching her back leg and kind of puching her self up a little. I am not sure if this is just as simple as a stretch or if this is a push.


----------



## tomie

*Re: I am not sure*

I am seeing some fluid come out. It is a clear looking color the best I can tell. My best guess is I will be having kids soon. Hopefully they are healthy and everything goes good.


----------



## kannm

*Re: I am not sure*

Happy kidding!

Your girl just looks ready to have her baby, not too skinny. Are you feeding her any grain?

Our girls did what you are describing for a couple/few days before kidding. Your girl looks closer to today or tomorrow. That is just my opinion, though.


----------



## tomie

*Re: I am not sure*

oh yes... We feed them a lot of grain. I have tried to tell my husband that he over feeds them but he does not listen. lol..... I hope she has them soon and I am not just imagining things. I am watching her like a crazy person.


----------



## liz

*Re: I am not sure*

I hope all goes well with a healthy uneventful delivery :hug:

If she doesn't progress, the fluid you saw may have been urine from kids laying on her bladder...birth fluid has a slick sticky feel to it, urine doesn't.


----------



## tomie

*Re: I am not sure*

lol it will be my luck that it is urine. I wondered if it could be that or not. I did not feel it but it is on her tail and I watch it drip on the floor. Do you think that she is stretching or do you think that it is contractions. How do I know the difference


----------



## kannm

*Re: I am not sure*

Is she yawning? That is an indicator that she is uncomfortable. Also, if you see her "stretching" at regular intervals that likely means contractions.

Did it "drip" like water or like (excuse me) snot? Meaning was it droplets or a string?


----------



## tomie

*Re: I am not sure*

well at one point I thought it looked like snot but other times it looked like water. She is yawning. She was laying on the ground and pushing with her back leg and it would put her on her side and then she would stop puching and lay back on her stomach. She was doing that pretty often but then she would get up and eat hay and then lay back down..


----------



## tomie

*Re: I am not sure*

How many babies does anyone think she will have? I would love to at least have twins but I am not sure if she is big enough to have twins.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: I am not sure*

It's hard to tell for me from the angle the pic was taken. BUT, from a non-expert on goats, I'd say she could possibly be hiding twins  I have two nubian/boer cross does, and one was very narrow bodied like a nubian, and I figured she'd have a single because she wasn't real huge....she had twins.


----------



## tomie

*Re: I am not sure*

That would be like so great. I want a yard full of babies. I spend my whole day with them while my kids are at school... Maybe I will get lucky. I just pray that what ever is in there is healthy...


----------



## tomie

*Re: I am not sure*

I went out to check on Rosie this morning and she has stuff dried on her tail. It has the hair on her tail stuck together. I can not see what color is is because of the color she is. I do not know if this could still be urine or if she is getting close or if I really need to be worried.


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: I am not sure*

Ooh, babies!  I don't know if you've seen this page, but it might be helpful. It has photos of contractions etc.
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html#labor


----------



## liz

If you can see dried stuff on her tail, it's likely discharge and she's beginning to lose her plug.


----------



## toth boer goats

She is most likely contracting...preparing for delivery.... :wink: 

If you feel.. she is sick....take her temp... to make sure.. nothing else is going on at the same time.... 

Also... giving her something for milk fever...also called Hypocalcemia.. is not really a fever at all... ...she may be weak and shaking... give her CMPK just in case...it won't hurt her....


----------



## tomie

I am seeing the babies move down by her back hip and I can feel one kicking at her hip bone so at least I know the kids are ok. I am just worried because it seems like she has been close and uncomfortable since yesterday but there has still not been anything. I am not noticing any discharge just her tail is yucky. She does not seem sick just groaning. She was groaning yesterday but she is really groaning today. I just want her to be ok and have healthy kids.


----------



## Bellafire Farm

Sounds like all is going fine...
But just a quick note/concern...it's just as easy (Sometimes easier) to 'kill 'em with kindness' ... so I'm a bit concerned about her not wanting to get up (soreness in her legs/pasterns?) , combined with coming from an auction yard (probably not in the healthiest condition, maybe a bit skinny????) and then getting "lots - probably too much" grain. This can cause just as much problems as not getting enough grain. It's called Pregnancy toxemia / Ketosis and can really sneak up on you...
Just wanted to mention it so that you are aware & can research it/watch for it, just in case she exhibits symptoms before or even after she kids... I'm sure all will be fine, but I just wanted to make you aware...just in case. 

I'm hoping for a wonderful, safe delivery.


----------



## tomie

Thank you. Will it hurt to treat her for pregnancy toxemia even if she does not have it? I am really getting worried. I know that I am probably worrying for no reason. I really thought that she was close to kidding. I guess that the only sign that I had was that she was stretching her back leg and pushing with it. I guess that could be just as simple as stretching and trying to get comfortable. I just want her and the kids to be healthy.


----------



## StaceyRosado

She just sounds uncomfortable while loosing her plug k which can happen right before kidding or a month before. I had a doe who grunted and stretched like that for month before kidding. 

Her udder doesn't look big enough yet to kid. 

Don't over feed. Give plenty of water and hay. Make sure she gets up a couple times a day to walk
. A kid might be pinching a nerve since you said it was up so high so that can cause her to extra uncomfortable and kicking the leg out trying to find a less painful way to laydown


----------



## tomie

Stacey I just went out to feed and she did not get up to eat. She is laying and pooping. She is just not moving around. She seems alert and nibbling on hay but usually she comes running for grain. Should I be worried? I am really getting scared. When she is laying her vula is open and kind of flappy. I did not feel the kids move today and I was up there for like half an hour. Could they just have moved and now I am just not feeing them where I did? I am going to get some pics of her today and see if anyone thinks something could be wrong.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I would try to get her up. If she won't get up then I would start doing some research on pregnancy toxemia treatment


----------



## tomie

Well I finally got her up... I went ahead and gave her nutridrench... She was eating grain and hay good. She was up for about an hour and then she started pawing at the ground... Now she is laying down... I pray that everything goes good... I love her... I let my kids out to play today and she was loving on them so she will probably be a really good mom...


----------



## tomie

This is picture from today when I got her up... I do not know if it looks like it has changed at all...


----------



## StaceyRosado

Oh yes her udder has filled considerably.


----------



## liz

Kids soon! her udder has filled alot!


----------



## firelight27

It sounds like she doesn't really want to be up because she is going into labor. It looks to me like her udder has filled in preparation for delivery and I think I see discharge on her vulva in that picture. Feel really deep for ligaments. Sometimes they can hide. If you can't feel them AT ALL, she will give you kids soon. If her temperature is good, and she is alert with good color on her eyelids then she is probably going through the process normally. You can tell when they start pushing. It is a definite push. If she is pushing for a very long time and nothing happens, then you will have to scrub up, trim your nails and go in to feel and see if there are any kids in the birth canal and if they are positioned properly.


----------



## tomie

Thanks everyone you are all right... There are no kids yet but she started having discharge about an hour and a half ago... She has not started pushing she is up eating but I know that she is close... I just hope that she starts to have them soon... I just want everyone to be healthy... I am a little nervous about something going wrong..


----------



## toth boer goats

It should be OK.... :hug: Happy Kidding... :hug: ray:


----------



## tomie

How long can she be without a baby? I do not know if I need to go in. I have not noticed her pushing yet... But she started that discharge hours ago....


----------



## toth boer goats

They can have a discharge a month or so before they kid..or a few hours before....every Doe is different.....if she isn't in any duress or pushing...then she is OK..... and not quite there.... you will know when it is time.... :hug:


----------



## tomie

Thank you very much... The discharge is like a clear yellow color.. I have seen the white discharge before but the last goat that I seen that had this discharge had her babies within a couple hours.. She seems uncomfortable and she is groaning but I really have not seen any pushes that I know of. I am trying to give her space but I am so worried that if I am not there something will go wrong.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

It sucks waiting. My doe started discharges days before! So just try to calm down and stay positive


----------



## toth boer goats

> It sucks waiting. My doe started discharges days before! So just try to calm down and stay positive


 There ya go Laura....great advice.... :hi5: :wink:

tomie...
If it is clear amber ..almost transparent ...she is really close to kidding.... pawing(nesting) and getting up and down... is a good sign.. she is on her way.... being very verbal... talking to her belly.. is another indication....

Is her udder shiny... like around the bottom and real tight?

Does she look sunk in ...around the tailhead?


----------



## tomie

Thank you Laura I had a doe that kidded and I was not there and it died. So now I think I am just paranoid. 

She is pawing at the ground and her udder is big and shinny. She is not being vocal just grunting a lot. I just do not want to let her down and not be there when she needs me. I know that is crazy. I know they do this all the time on their own. I guess I will just have to try to calm down it is just hard. I do not want her to lose her babies and it be my fault because she needed me to help and I was not there.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

I totally understand. Sounds like shes close, she might want you to be there, try and just keep checking, she should go soon...


----------



## toth boer goats

> She is pawing at the ground and her udder is big and shinny. She is not being vocal just grunting a lot.


 I'd keep an close eye on her....she is sounding like... she is getting closer... I wish I could predict when exactly ... but I can't..... :hug: ray: with her udder being big and shiny... that is a good way... to tell ....she is getting closer....pawing at the ground is another good one... I wish I was more help.... :hug:


----------



## tomie

I appreciate the advice that everyone is giving me.. I just have one question and then I will leave everyone alone for the night. lol. Every few minutes she kind of pushes back and roles on her side. Is this her pushing? It only lasts a second so I did not think that she was pushing and if she is I do not see how it could really do anything.


----------



## liz

She's having contractions....when she starts to push, she'll be on her side with one rear leg stretched outward and she'll be giving short grunts, I've seen my friends does use the wall of the stall to push against with that rear foot. You will notice a difference between "uncomfortable type pushing" and true "Get this kid outa me " pushing.

Some does are very quiet while others will holler out as they get the kid further into the canal.


----------



## tomie

Thank You Liz... Hopefully I will have good news to report to everyone in the morning... ray: I honestly appreciate everyone for helping me and calming me down. Thanks for everything.


----------



## firelight27

She may get up and down and roll a little to reposition kids. I wouldn't worry about going in until she has been actively pushing for awhile...and as everyone said, discharge can happen for a long time, but she definitely sounds like she is in labor. They can be in labor for hours upon hours before they do anything, so don't fret too much. When mine have an amber discharge rather than white or yellow they go within a couple of hours.


----------



## Bellafire Farm

Hoping for beautiful healthy babies for you!  

And don't worry about bothering us... we're waiting anxiously right along with you! LOL!!  
Definitely keep us posted!! Night or day!! LOL! :leap:


----------



## tomie

Well there is still no babies.. I hope she goes some time today. I do not have to worry about the kids until I see a water bubble or she has been pushing for a while am I right?


----------



## tomie

Ugh  :hair: lol I promise that she thinks that it is funny to make me worry. She has still not had any babies but they are going crazy in her belly which makes me feel good because I know that they are ok. I went to church this morning and all I did was worry about if she needed me. I hope she has them before tonight. Her tail is really wet and she is starting the baby talk. I know that it should be soon but soon could still mean a couple of days. I think her tail head is raised even more since yesterday. She is laying around a lot. I think that this will be her last set of babies because she is an older doe and I do not want to put her through this again. I keep telling the babies to come out and meet their grandma. lol. but they are stubborn like their mom and not listening.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww....I know...they can drive us :crazy: we are forced to wait them out....Happy kidding cause it sounds close.... :hug:


----------



## tomie

Still no babies but I went out to check on her and her tail is so wet that it is dripping stuff off of it. Does anyone think that it could be soon? I do not know if I should stay up tonight with her or not. She is still having all of the other signs. She has me confused. My other goat when she started stuff like this I had babies.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

It sounds like shes close, but you never really know...

Hopefully she kids soon!


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug:


----------



## tomie

Why is patience so hard to have? lol. I feel like a kid at Christmas. I want those babies... I wish I could grab and pull them out.. I keep telling her come on Rosie give mommy babies.. She just does not listen.


----------



## toth boer goats

Our Does are stubborn... the more we tell them to have those babies.... I think they wait a bit longer... just to spite us... :laugh: 

It will be soon .... :hug:


----------



## tomie

I sure do hope so because I am starting to get bald spots. lol... I just noticed she went to a part of the hill that I have never seen her go to lay down. I think it was to get away from the other goats. She seems really uncomfortable but she has been that way for a few days. Part of me wants to be there when she kids but part of me does not want to see her hurt. I know that is crazy. You guys are the only ones that understand how I feel. lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

BAHAHAHAHA I had some bald spots waiting for my doe too....I know how you feel!

Maybe, try squeezing her?? LOL

I bribed my goat, I said she would have some of my skittles if she kidded, the next day she did! lol


----------



## toth boer goats

I know.. we don't like seeing them hurt...but... it is a special thing to watch the birthing of new beautiful life..... :wink: :hug:



> BAHAHAHAHA I had some bald spots waiting for my doe too....I know how you feel!
> 
> Maybe, try squeezing her?? LOL
> 
> I bribed my goat, I said she would have some of my skittles if she kidded, the next day she did! lol


HeHe.... :ROFL:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

I always get sympathy pains when mine kid....

Everytime they push I feel bad! But like Pam said, its the miracle of life, and its the most wonderful thing, when those babies are born and you see them go straight to momma and she instantly bonds and cares so well for them  Best feeling in the world to know that you made that happen


----------



## tomie

Thanks... Lol I am going to go bribe her and tell her that I will give her some apples if she gives me a baby... Toth boer goats when you first started did you ever worry that you would not know what to do if something went wrong? I have read all about it and watched videos but I am scared that I am going to mess something up. I do not want to let her or the babies down. The thought of having to help is a little scary but I am hoping that if I have to I will be able to get myself together and do it.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Everytime they push I feel bad! But like Pam said, its the miracle of life, and its the most wonderful thing, when those babies are born and you see them go straight to momma and she instantly bonds and cares so well for them  Best feeling in the world to know that you made that happen


 :hi5: :wink: :wink:


----------



## tomie

Ok lol I am starting to think she is not even pregnant. lol. I think she just wants me to think she is. I know that they eventually have to come out but after a week of thinking today is going to be the day I got a phone call from my cousin whos doe had twins( buck and a doe). I think she is holding them in unti Christmas. I went out and checked on her this morning and I really do not see any change.


----------



## firelight27

They can fool you for a long time. Because of that, I rely on the ligs. I just feel them two or three times a day and when they are so gone you can't feel them no matter how deep you push then you know you'll have babies within 48 hours.


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug:


----------



## tomie

Ok well my poor baby has still not had any change. There is a storm coming in today and I am keeping my fingers crossed that today will be the day.. ( I have done this for over a week now though). I am getting sick and I have had sick kids all week. I need her to kid so I can relax... I want healthy mom and babies so bad... I wish I could reach in and pull them out.


----------



## tomie

The storms are coming sooner then expected. There is suppose to be hail and high winds. So I went out and fought with her to pin her up and I noticed some more discharge. Her udder is not strutted and her teats are not pointing out. So I could be doing this for nothing again but I do not want her having them out in the field with bad storms coming. I have one of her friends in there with her right now. I am so glad this forum is here because nobody else understands me and I think that I bore people when I talk about them. Nobody else understands how much I love them. I try to explain to them that there is no difference in me loving my goats and other people loving their dog and cats. Oh well I am me and this is what I love. My sister thinks that she is in labor... If rosie goes in labor I might miss the birth of my niece. lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL Last summer.... in July we had our 2nd doe to kid go in labor the same day as my brothers girlfriend! Our kids were born about 3 hours before my nephew! Of course the only thing that saved me was the fact they lived too far away to drive up to the hospital. Instead my brother updated us on facebook from his phone, so I was constantly running in, checking computer, running out checking on my laboring doe...running in, running out.... It was a crazy, but fun day! 
Well hopefully you won't be missing your niece's birth! But it would be neat if your doe kidded the same day she was born! 

Good Luck!


----------



## tomie

Lol I hope I do not miss my neices birth either. I have noticed a little amber discharge and she is in a trance. All she does is look at one spot on the wall and for ever and does not care about anything around her. After a little bit she will do what it looks like is she is resting her head on her stomach. I do not know if this is normal.. She is real cranky. She will want me there and then she will not want to. I am thinking that it will be some time today but I could be wrong. She is constantly grunting and seems extremely uncomfortable. I am praying for a healthy mom and babies...


----------



## toth boer goats

Sounds like she is contracting..... :hug:


----------



## tomie

Ok well I have spent most of my day with her off and on. She is constantly pawing at the ground. She is breathing and it is so hard it almost sounds like a dog panting but louder. I am not seeing any discharge but her tail is staying wet and crusty. She is still in her zone. I try not to bother her. This huge storm just hit and we have tornado watches a chance for hail and 70 MPH winds. I am hoping this is enough to speed it along. I truely think she is in labor.There have been a couple of times that she laid completely on her side all stretched out. I am just wandering if all of this is normal? How will I know if something is wrong and I need to go in and help? How long can she be like this?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Sounds like she is starting to push


----------



## toth boer goats

She may be getting into.. starting labor ...has she been pawing and breathing hard all day or did she just start breathing like that.. ?

If you feel she is having a problem....you can wash up and go in with 2 fingers and feel if there is a kid right there and If she is dilated... 
If there is a kid right there... you may need to see what position it is in and see if she needs help.... :hug:


----------



## tomie

She has been acting really uncomfortable all day but the hard breathing started about two or three hours ago. I have not seen a water bag or anything. I am going to go in and feel. How will I know if she is dialated?


----------



## tomie

I went in with two fingers... I did not feel anything at all? I got both fingers in as far as they would go and moved them around and there was nothing there. Does that mean she is dialated? Should I have felt a baby? I am just really worried.


----------



## firelight27

If she didn't start breathing hard until a few hours ago, then I would say she didn't enter true labor until that point. And true labor can last a long time. Once mine get to the point they are breathing hard and/or panting, they can do that for 8-12 hours before getting down and pushing, and that is normal. She may have just started dilating. When she is fully dilated you will be able to stick your entire hand into her with no problems. My last doe had kids tangled so bad I was up to my elbow in her, and she is a mini. All of her symptoms before this point sound simply like a very pregnant, uncomfortable doe in her last week of pregnancy who is having a hard time staying comfy with her kids in there. That is why they will get up and down a lot, grunt and stretch..because they are so heavy and full (and crowded) inside that they are trying to reposition the kids and find a good way to stand/lay in which they will feel better. It sounds like everything is proceeding normally at this point, so I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## tomie

Thank you! it was scary to go in the barn and find her laying on her side. I have never seen her lay like that with all her legs out and completely on her side. I thought I was going to have a heart attack. I would feel horrible if she needed my help and I did not help her. I had that with the last doe that kidded. I went to the store and she kidded and he was dead and it ripped her and I feel like if I would have been here then that would not have happened. Since I did not feel anything does that mean she is starting to dialate?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

She may be starting, my girls practically role over when they are pushing lol.

Dont be too worried, she sounds like shes going to soon, I hope for your sake she does LOL


----------



## firelight27

If you can't get more than two fingers in there, she isn't dilated too much, and there isn't a kid at the end of the birth canal. There could be a kid further down the canal where you can't reach it, but she'll need more time to dilate properly. You definitely want to wait and let her start pushing on her own for a while before you stick you hand up there too much. If she isn't properly dilated (enough for kids to fit through properly without being crushed) and you keep sticking your hand up there it may cause her to push hard too prematurely and try and pass kids through a birth canal that isn't properly wide enough.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad you checked her....she is opening... so that means... she is working on having the kids....but....the kids aren't quite at the opening... and are farther down....now just wait....she will let you know... and soon... you should see that bubble... :wink: 

when you seen her laying on her side ...she was moving those kids closer to the canal....this is called contracting and preparing for kidding.... it can take a while.... or some Does progress quicker.....if you felt no kid there...she is OK for now...and now it is time ....to wait and watch...... she sounds like she is progressing normally..... so don't worry .....it will be OK..... just keep a close eye on her....it won't be to much longer.......... :hug:


----------



## tomie

I hope she does to because I might have a heart attack. lol... Well I gave them some fresh hay and she got up and ate so she cannot be to bad I do not guess. Thank you guys for taking the time to help me. I guess I just worry to much. She is an older doe and I think this is last year I am going to breed her. I will let you guys know if anything changes... Thanks again


----------



## toth boer goats

No Problem...she sounds OK....... if she was having complications... she would not want to eat.... :wink:


----------



## tomie

Well I there are still no babies. I have to take my son to childrens hospital and it is an hour and a half away.. They all seem to kid while I am gone so I hope she waits. If she does kid I hope she can do it by herself because it is a horrible feeling to come home to dead kids because you have something to do. I wish that I had someone to stay with her. Oh well maybe she will continue to cross her legs and wait until I can be here.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Hoping she waits!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Praying she will wait.... :hug: ray:


----------



## tomie

Well I am back from the hospital and she still has not kidded.Her tail is soaking wet. Can that be urine? She is eating. I have not got to spend any time with her yet this morning but she is acting better then yesterday. Maybe I am crazy. I really thought that it was going to be yesterday by the way she acted. Yesterday it was almost 70 degrees and today through the rest of the week is going to be 40 degrees and below. ugh I hope she holds them in until it warms up again. She is in a little barn with a heat lamp but I worry about it not being warm enough. Cross your legs Rosie....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

WOW....

this girl just wants us to wait! lol

Im glad she waited for you, maybe she just isnt as ready as you thought, hopefully she waits for warmer weather!


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad she waited.... :hug: 

Her tail is really wet...could she of broke her water?


----------



## tomie

She does not seem to be pushing and she is up eating. I do not know. How would I know if it was her water?


----------



## tomie

Thank you both. I am glad she waited too. 
Tiny Hooves Ranch: I think that she is getting enjoyment out of my heart attacks. I can see her laughing with the other day talking about how crazy I am and how she wants me to stop staring at her behind. lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

OH I know how you feel....

I waited 2 WEEKS on my girl lol. She sounds JUST like your girl, so im feeling for ya lol


----------



## toth boer goats

If it is her water breaking.... look for a huge wet spot....in one area.... it will have a bit of slim effect to it.. :wink:


----------



## tomie

Ok well I am going out to look for it. If it was her water how long until she kids? It should be soon right?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes... it should be real soon....if it was her water breaking.... but ...it also may just be her plug.... that she is rubbing like a windshield wiper too with her tail .... look for any discharge.... and what color it is... :hug:


----------



## tomie

Well I did not see a wet spot with slime in it. She is having a clear yellow discharge. She is up eating hay and eating grain. She is not making the grunting noises like she has been. I am so confused.


----------



## toth boer goats

She is not quite there yet...give her more time...I know....the wait is torture...believe me... I know..... :hug:


----------



## tomie

I went outside to check on Rosie this evening and she has really loose poop. I am sorry to be groce. She has it all over her and there is a big pile on the hay and she is laying in it. She is alert and does not seem sick. She has ate fine and her poop was fine just a little bit ago. Should I be worried?


----------



## myfainters

Some does will get loose poop before kidding...
Have you run a fecal on her recently? I would check her eyelids to make sure she is not anemic (and needing to be wormed) ...but most likely you are looking at babies soon.  What does her udder look like?


----------



## tomie

Yeah we actually wormed her a few weeks ago. Her eyes are good. Does the lose poop last for days or does that mean that she will kid within a few hours? I have to go clean her up and get the nasty hay cleaned up... yuck


----------



## tomie

Her udder is full but she is laying down and I cannot tell if it is strutted. I have been dealing with a discharge for about five days. Her poop was fine about two hours ago and then when I went out there it is soft and runny. I am sorry I know it is nasty.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Some does will get loose poop before kidding...
> Have you run a fecal on her recently? I would check her eyelids to make sure she is not anemic (and needing to be wormed) ...but most likely you are looking at babies soon.  What does her udder look like?


 I agree with Jess....

have her tested for worms and cocci.... sometimes they both can show their ugly heads at this time..... it will let you know... if she needs treatment..... 
It doesn't necessarily mean she is about to kid.... when they scour... :wink:


----------



## tomie

Well I went out and cleaned her up. If she is not in labor then she is sick. Her eye lids are pink and not pale. So hoefully if it is worms they are not to bad. After a couple messes she stopped doing that and I cleaned her up. She is resting her back against the barn wall and resting her head on a little wooden stool. If she is not in labor then I have a feeling that she is really sick. If she has been sick this whole time and I thought she was in labor I am going to feel really bad.


----------



## toth boer goats

When they have contractions... they are in alot of pain...and are very uncomfortable..... it isn't true labor it is just her body preparing.....

Take her temp... just in case.... to see if there is an issue there..... 

You can give her something for milk fever and I would give her probiotic paste and baking soda.... :hug:


----------



## tomie

I went out this morning to feed and Rosies poop is better. She is having more discharge that is a clear yellowish color with what looks like a little blood in it. I am not sure if the blood is normal. She is up eating and acts fine.


----------



## toth boer goats

This is a Doe... that just kidded right? If so... it is very normal to see a bloody type discharge...this can last a couple of weeks or so.... If it gets stinky... that is when she needs antibiotics.... :wink:


----------



## tomie

No I am waiting on her to kid.. She had loose poop yesterday... And has had discharge for a week now. It is not really red just a little red in the discharge. Like a little streak of blood. Should I be worried.


----------



## toth boer goats

She should be OK.... if it isn't very much blood..... :hug:


----------



## tomie

Well there has been no change with Rosie. I am starting to question if maybe she really is not due until the middle of April. We need to trim her hooves and was putting it off because we thought she was getting ready to kid and she hates having it done but I think we are just going to have to do it.


----------



## Sarah

My Lady has started the discharge thing too. Not having any blood though. I found a website that has good pics to go by. The page I saw was 
http://www.jackmauldin.com/management/d ... _labor.htm ....Hope it eases your mind a little. It did for me. I think my doe is losing her plug. She has been having the discharge for 3 days straight now. GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

I know it can be very stressful...hang in there.... :hug:


----------



## tomie

She has dropped so bad that it looks like I could touch my hands together under her spine. I am pretty sure her ligaments are gone. I am not checking on her as much as I was but she has dropped really bad and her bag is pretty full.


----------



## toth boer goats

That sounds like ...she is really getting close ....any discharge? :hug:


----------



## tomie

She is still having the clear yellow colored discharge. She is really difficult to feel for ligaments but I can reach under her tail head and stuff. Her udder is not strutted but it is noticably bigger. She is still eating and walking around like everything is fine so I guess I will see. I will start checking on her every little bit... Please Rosie give me :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Sarah

How are things? Babies yet? My doe had hers yesterday evening! No warning signs other than her udder got a little tighter. You are going to get your babies soon if you havent already!! Im sending girly thoughts toward your Rosie!! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats

Come on babies....we want :kidred: :kidred: :thumb:


----------



## tomie

thank you both!!! Still no babies but her tail is wet again... So I want to say hopefully today but the way it has been it could be next week. lol... 

Sarah Congrats I am so glad that you had healthy babies and especially :kidred: :kidred: YAY


----------



## Sarah

Thank you so much!!!! I would like to pass on some knowledge I have gained! Lady's discharge actually seemed to have stopped hours before she kidded!!! Also make sure you keep her in a warm stall until she kids if she is close! I didnt and almost lost both of the girls! Dont wait till last minute to prepare! The main things I used were bulb syringe, towels, baby blankets, heating pad, bucket for milking, bottle and nipple to bottle feed, thermometer, lube gel, paper and pen. OH ! and i needed whiskey, karo syrup, and coffee!! Lady started having discharge every day for a week before she kidded. just white or clear discharge. Hope my experience can help you! I am so ready to see what you end up with!! CoMe On GiRlS!!!!


----------



## tomie

Yes come on girls... Her discharge has stopped and I have had her pinned up because it has been so cold out and I am worried that I am not going to know when she is getting ready to kid because of all the signs she is having. Ugh I know there are babies there but I think that they know that it is cold out...lol DId you put up pics of your babies?


----------



## tomie

Well there has not been much change in her. She got up and was eating and I noticed she has hay sticking to her behind so I think she is still having discharge but it is coming and going. I have noticed that she is pawing at the ground again. She keeps staring off looking at the wall but she does that and then she stops. I have another doe named Ugly Betty that I have to start watching because she should be kidding soon also. She has a small udder but she should be due on the 7th of april so we will see... I bet she will kid before Rosie because I want to see Rosies babies so bad...I am going to get some picks of Rosie to see what anyone thinks about it.


----------



## Sarah

I have been trying to post pics of my babies but I live so far out that I only get dial up internet so its not letting me upload. But I am going to go use the wifi at the store and try to upload some. I just know Rosie is gonna have her babies soon! My trips all came out with the traditional colors. The white markings on theirheads are different. 1 star 1 snip and 1 blaze. They are just too cute! But my next babies should be beautiful! because I bought a dappled buck! I am so excited for Rosie to finally have her babies!! I just want to see what they look like and make sure you get your girls!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Still nothing... that Girl needs to let it go.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## tomie

lol I know. She is holding them in there. She sees the other babies and they drive her crazy I think that she is worried about having her own... lol. She is crossing her legs. I cannot find my cord to upload more pictures. I can rap my fingers under her tail. She is being a little more lovey then normal and still losing something but she is never going to have them.


----------



## Sarah

You sound just like me right before Lady kidded!!!! Watch her close and keep note of ANYTHING different! It was the least expected change for my girl. All she did was STOP having discharge! I had NO warning signs! I think she did it on purpose just to get a rise out of me!! Those goats are ornry I tell you!! LOL!!


----------



## tomie

I know... lol... My husband makes fun of me because I am constantly going out there and checking on her. He tells me that I am addicted.. I just want to be there if she needs me. I am constantly talking to everyone about her and every time my husband and I go somewhere I will ask him if he thinks that we are going home to babies... lol... He just laughs at me. I a, just lucky that he loves them as much as I do.


----------



## toth boer goats

HeHe.....well....you are very normal in the goat world.....we all are that way....cause we love our goats.... hang in there..... :wink: :hug:


----------



## tomie

Since Rosie is holding these babies until Christmas and I have a craving for babies we went and bought a doe that had a set of twins one doe and one buck that are about a week old. So as of right now I have four babies to keep me occupied until Rosie or Ugly Betty gives me more...


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww....that is great.... :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats

WOW when I read when this post streted, i figured I would read about babies here at the end, but wow, she is really holding on.

You have heard of the Goats Code of honor, Correct?

Now I have had does with that discharge for weeks, and when I notice it really nong and like dragging the ground, that is when you know it is time. I normally miss that but it has happened every time I am there with them.

Now I had a doe Monica that was staning during her delivery and eating the whole time. I had to help wher with the 9# buck and the 7.5# doe because they were so big, but she would stop chewing and push, then eat again.

Good Luck, I know she will be having babies today. (It is April Fools day) she just wants to play that prank on you.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines

I have a doe that has been keeping me running to check for days, also! She has had no ligaments, and been posty legged for a few days at least. She has had discharge off and on for weeks. I have been doing middle of the night barn checks and sleeping fitfully because we have been having such cold nights. The last two days she mostly lies around. This doe's belly is so big, I think she must have triplets in there! She doesn't have any bucky smell to her poll.....maybe 3 girls? Wishful thinking I am sure! All I know is I am very tired and ready for her to have these kids!


----------



## tomie

lol I think that I am so used to thinking that everyday is going to be the day that I do not have any excitement. The only difference that I have noticed is that she is being grumpy with the other babies. I know that they have to come out at some point but I just figure that it might be christmas. Then I have another doe that should be due soon.. We bought her bred and and she only has a really small udder so I do not kknow how long she will hold them in either.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines

Ooops....Editing to add this is not Tomie the originator of the thread. I was just piping in with my story and confused someone, and don't want to confuse anyone else...lol! Sorry 'bout that  My doe was keeping me on pins and needles for days, too, but finally kidded. Tomie, I hope your doe is doing okay!

They finally came last night! A BIG :kidblue: and :kidred: 
. He weighed 11 and 1/4 lbs! She was 8 and 1/2. She pushed too long much to my dismay, but thankfully with a little help from me they both came out with not problems!


----------



## lissablack

Fantastic! Those are big kids. Really glad everything was okay, it seems like we have all been waiting for weeks.

Jan


----------



## lissablack

Oops? Is that the wrong doe who kidded? Got that mixed up. I hope your doe has her kids any minute Tomie!

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats

> Oops? Is that the wrong doe who kidded? Got that mixed up. I hope your doe has her kids any minute Tomie!
> 
> Jan


 That's what I thought at first .... :laugh:

Still nothing Tomie? :hug:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines

Sorry about that! I went back and edited to clear up that it was not Tomie's goat but mine that kidded!


----------



## toth boer goats

> Sorry about that! I went back and edited to clear up that it was not Tomie's goat but mine that kidded!


 HeHe...no problem... :laugh: :wink:


----------



## tomie

lol Yeah she still has not kidded but I took my daughter to the movies and when we came back I checked on her and her eyes are really wide and she is breathing a little hard. She is leaking something but she is laying down so it is hard to see what color it is but I can see that her behind is wet so I guess I will see. I have an assignment that I have to do for my accounting class and then I am going back out to check on her. She is huge and I have noticed that it is not as easy for her to get up and down. I do not know if this is because she is so big or because she is an older doe. Come on babies...


----------



## Itchysmom

I read al the pages here and man, I sure hope my doe doesn't put me through all this!

Come on Rosie...momma needs some rest! Get those babies out already!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow...still......I feel sorry for your hair... :hair: If you have any left.... :wink:


----------



## tomie

lol I barely have any. She is continuing to leak stuff but there are no babies. I stayed up almost all night and then I had to get up and go to church. I am exhausted. She is lucky I love her because she is killing me.


----------



## jglfainters

Is she having hard contractions and pushing? Is she leaking amniotic fluid? I hope everything goes okay.

My doe is holding out as well, although I'm wondering now if she didn't take on her first cycle.

I hope you have some cute babies to share today!!


----------



## tomie

No she is not pushing at all. She acts fine and gets up and eats but she is just leaking stuff and her eyes are really big and she started a couple days ago being mean to the other babies. She is usually really nice to them. So Maybe she is just uncomfortable, cranky, and be my luck she is peeing her self. lol. I figure that I will just check on her a couple times a day and hopefully everything will go fine. 

jglfainters I hope everything goes good with your doe also.It is stressful waiting on these babies because I am so worried that something is going to go wrong. I keep telling her to come on I want babies... It does not work so now I am going to act like I am not excited and see if she will give them to me. lol


----------



## firelight27

Have you learned to check ligs yet? It will save you a lot of time and rest.


----------



## toth boer goats

> lol I barely have any. She is continuing to leak stuff but there are no babies. I stayed up almost all night and then I had to get up and go to church. I am exhausted. She is lucky I love her because she is killing me.


 If feel for ya....been there..... :hug:


----------



## tomie

I felt the ligs on both of my other does but I cannot find them on her. Her spine is sticking up but I cannot find any ligs but I never have been able to find hers. I can almost rap my fingers under her spine but I do not know if the ligs are there or if they are gone. It has been like this for a few days. I do not know what I am doing wrong. I do not know what kind of goat she is but I know that she is built different then the other two does so maybe that is why I am having the difficulty. She has dropped really bad but again it has been like this for a week or so. 

She is acting really weird. It is a little warm today but not that bad. I think it is almost 50 degrees. She is in the barn because I am worried about her having the baby in the pasture and I have the doors open so the wind will blow in (we are having really bad wind today)She is rolling completely on her side and then sitting up. She does this every couple of minutes and she is breathing hard again. I have seen her lay on her side but I have not seen her continue to do it. Maybe she is just really uncomfortable I do not know. I am not seeing any discharge but she is just not looking like my happy girl. There is a big storm here right now that is bringing floods and thunder and lightning. It would be nice if it was enough to make her go into labor. I hope that I am not over reacting again.


----------



## liz

The rolling on her side then sitting like a dog is her way to position the kids, she's in the early stages of labor...it's good that she's in the barn too...she could go very quickly once she gets into a good pattern.


----------



## tomie

I am praying that you are right. I know that you know what you are talking about but I feel like she has shown signs for over a month... Thank you for your help.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines

I'll pray she has that baby safely today. I know how stressful it is! Where in Ohio are you (if you don't mind)? We are in MI.


----------



## tomie

I live in Chillicothe Ohio so it is the southern part. Thank you for your prayers... I believe she is an older doe. I am no good at being able to really tell. So I have promised her that I will not breed her again if I can help it.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree...she is working on having those babies soon...Prayers sent that way........ ray: :hug:


----------



## Ducklady

I hope all goes well, saying a little prayer for you. I've been following your posts and I feel almost as anxious as you.


----------



## tomie

Thank You Ducklady. I feel stupid because I have had this post going for so long. I am always worried that someone is going to get frustrated with it being so long. Hopefully I will have a pic of babies soon. I appreciate the prayers. 

I really truely hope that there are babies soon. It is almost scary because I feel like she has been showing signs for a really long time. It has been at least a month. I keep thinking that I am not going to post anything else about her and then something else happens and I wonder if she is getting close. 

I almost had a heart attack when I went out this morning and she was on her side laying flat with her legs out. I thought something bad happened to her. I started screaming her name and rushing to unlock the pin. Then she looked at me like I was crazy... Ugh ... lol


----------



## liz

Don't ever feel stupid about anything...even long posts mean something :hug: 

Right at this point, this shows me that you are a very caring owner who wants to do what is best for your doe.
And, with going back through the posts, you are allowing someone else the chance to learn through the questions you have asked and the answers given.

Without a breed date does can be extremely deceptive with showing all those signs that we learn to watch for....it's when we know due dates that can be equally as frustrating :hug: 

Experience is something you gain by learning "hands on" and your doe is definately educating you well :hair: 
With the description of her latest actions and it being something that she's done that has been new, I do believe that she is very close, and she will give you definate signs, her ligs may come and go, her posture may seem a little "off" to you, but when she's ready to show you those much expected kids, you will know :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree... Liz said it all.... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom

Even tho you are going through a long wait, I am learning from your experience. For this i thank you.

I hope she kids for you soon and that you have healthy cute babies!


----------



## jglfainters

I hope she has babies soon for you. Don't even feel bad at all. This is my 2nd kidding season, and I'm def. still learning. I'm still waiting on Fira, going through the exact same thing you are with signs coming and going. I sat in my car for like 3 hours and watched her because I thought she was in early labor. That was like a week ago, lol.

Crossing my fingers for you that she gives you those babies soon so you don't have to stress anymore! :hug:


----------



## tomie

Well her back is sloped a good bit today and her spine is really sticking up and you can notice the indent from her hips and her spine. So hopefully this is signs that there will be babies soon. Come on Rosie I need more babies... Thanks everyone for your suppot. 

jglfainters I am sorry that you are going through the same thing but it makes me feel good also because I know that I am not the only one. lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

Your welcome Tomie.... Come on Rosie.. :clap:


----------



## tomie

Well today we had about 7 baby chickens... yay..

Rosie did not jump up to eat today like she always does. She has loose poo again. It is thick but it is not in balls. It looks like a dog pooed. UGh. She is laying in the barn and she is just staring at the wall. When I first opened the doors she looked at me but then she started looking at the wall again. She looks healthy and does not act like anything is wrong. I cannot let her out because there are supose to be bad storms again and it is cold. So I guess that I will just have to see what happens. I am going to keep a close eye on her. Hopefully this is just because she is getting ready for labor

Since she has not kidded yet I know that my buck is the dad. We got him on Novemeber 7th. He tried to breed her as soon as he got here but we never noticed if they connected. Then on November 17th she was real lovey and was rubbing her head on him. So she could kid anytime from now until the 17th. With everything going on I would think that it would be soon but I have been saying that for a month.


----------



## Ducklady

Congrats on the chicks! Hopefully they will be joined by a kid or two soon. Then you can get some well deserved rest. I've never gone through kidding before so I can only imagine the anxiety that you've been going through. Hang in there, we're all thinking good thoughts for you!


----------



## HoosierShadow

I agree, congrats on the chicks! 

I definitely know how frustrating it can be. Our first two does we bought pregnant last spring, and we had only an estimate of when they'd be due. Luckily they showed all the typical signs of oncoming labor..but the waiting game...whew!


----------



## toth boer goats

Ditto... :thumb: 

if she isn't wanting to do things... that is a good sign of babies soon...I hope... :wink: :hug:


----------



## tomie

I think that worst part about it all is that she is an older doe. She probably should have never been bread. I do not think that she is over 10 but she also has had hoof problems when we got her. So with the extra weight it takes her a minute to get up when she is laying down. I hate seeing her have to do that. I will not breed her next year. 

I have 2 questions. Could the fact that she is older and probably kidded many times be the reason that she bagged up so soon and started showing signs of labor? Also she has dropped way down and has been like that for a little while but I can still feel a baby up at the top of her left side. Could this mean multiples or do you think that the baby is just staying at the top of her stomach?

It is sad because I am dreaming about her kidding. I think that that classifies as being obsessive. lol...


----------



## toth boer goats

> I have 2 questions. Could the fact that she is older and probably kidded many times be the reason that she bagged up so soon and started showing signs of labor? Also she has dropped way down and has been like that for a little while but I can still feel a baby up at the top of her left side. Could this mean multiples or do you think that the baby is just staying at the top of her stomach?


 Sometimes when they bag up sooner... she may be carrying multiples.. or she is a real good milker....

Carrying low is normal.... could be that she is getting closer to kidding...... or she just carries them deep...

Left side.. you are feeling her rumen movements...feel for kids on the right side...or just in front of her udder.... :wink:


----------



## tomie

Rosie started having more discharge. It almost looked to have an amber color to it and then it stopped. She ate all day and never acted like she was uncomfortable. 

Now my other doe ( Ugly Betty) has me stumped... When we bought her in November we were told she was bred and due to kid in Jan. She never did kid but she has been in with the buck the whole time because we thought she was bred before we got her. She is really wild and I cannot get close to her so I cannot check her. I was out there with my goats today and she was having a orangish redish discharge. Does this mean that she is in heat and if so why hasn't my buck got her yet. She has a really small udder probably about the size of a handful or two. I do not know what to do. I do not want her if she cannot kid.


----------



## toth boer goats

Rosie...sounds closer.... but they love us to wait and wait.... :wink: :hair: 





orangish redish discharge...can be a miscarriage......when a Doe is in heat...it is clear.....then ..when they are going out.. it turns white..... 

Or could be infection....do the sniff test...get a glove and gently swipe her vulva...does it stink bad? I know.. you say you cannot get close to her....but you will need to catch her....if she has an infection... it needs to be treated with antibiotics and it can stop a Doe from conceiving or make them really sick... if she in deed ...has an infection ... If she has a really bad infection... you can smell her ...just standing near....


----------



## tomie

Well Rosie stopped having the discharge again. We are going to be gone for a wedding tomorrow so my guess is that she will kid tomorrow. 

I did the sniff test on Rosie and she does not stink. If she was losing the baby how long will it take? If she does not kid my husband is going to sell her because she is not a friendly goat. We want to be able to love on them and we have to trap her in the barn to catch her.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines

I wonder about her every day! I hope she will be okay!


----------



## Perfect7

tomie said:


> We want to be able to love on them and we have to trap her in the barn to catch her.


 With a little bit of love, she will eventually come around. We got two babies last year, wild as alley cats. They would scream bloody murder if you tried to pick them up. A year later they were following us like puppies, chewing on our pants, using us as scratching posts.  
I have another doe that is not so friendly, she is absolutely terrified of people so she snorts and stiffens if you catch her up. She's getting better. I used to not be able to come within 20 feet of her and now I can get to within two feet. Last night she was talking to me and actually stretched her head out for a scratch, then pulled it back before I could. She'll get there, and so will your girl. Sometimes they have been abused (like I suspect of my last doe) and that takes a little longer, and sometimes just not handled (like the two babies). 
Poor thing, still waiting for those babies! Almost all of my girls this year were having discharge about a month before they kidded. Drove me bonkers! But when get ready to get down to business it's not discharge, it's like a running hose that just keeps on going (stream about as thick as your finger).


----------



## tomie

Well there are still no babies but there are storms coming in tonight or early morning. So maybe that will give her what she needs to give me babies. Today it was so nice so I let her out to pasture and when I went outside this evening she was in the barn. Rosie hates being in the barn. I have to force her every night to go to the barn. So maybe she was wanting to get away from the other goats... Friday she was having a massive amount of discharge again... I just want babies so bad...


----------



## toth boer goats

Man...she is a :hair: puller....I feel your frustration for sure.... :hug:


----------



## tomie

lol Thanks... It has been crazy... I am constantly worrying about her.

I posted about a week ago on the other goat the was having the redish orangish discharge. I checked Ugly Betty for that discharge I seen on her and there was no smell. I do not know what it was but I have not seen a dead baby from a miscarage either so I do not know. I would think that if she miscarried then I would see the baby somewhere because she should have been pretty far along. I do not know.. Ugh goats I love them but they can be stressful.


----------



## tomie

Well I went out to do my feeding and Rosie has another long string of goo coming out... Big storms, goo could there be babies today? I sure do hope so. Her udder is not strutted and she is eating so I do not know. I guess I will start checking on her every once in a while.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines

Long strings of goo are a definite sign it will be soon! Is it long like down to the ground or nearly that long? My doe that kidded yesterday never even had goo! Her udder was not strutted either. The only sign was her ligs were gone. Her legs were not very posty at all. She has barely shown a sign both years and then just kids!


----------



## tomie

It is not hanging to the ground but it was about 5 inches long when she layed down and it wiped it off and then it started hanging again. She was yawning nd grinding her teeth. She is not eating as much as she normally would.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines

Sounds good! Keep us posted if you can!


----------



## tomie

I will thank you... Come on babies. I am not going to breed her again because it seems like she has had a horrible time so I really want a doe... I love her and I am selling all of my buck kids and I want to keep her doe kid... :kidred: :kidred: I hope she feels the same way lol


----------



## Itchysmom

I hope you get kids today!


----------



## toth boer goats

> lol Thanks... It has been crazy... I am constantly worrying about her.
> 
> I posted about a week ago on the other goat the was having the redish orangish discharge. I checked Ugly Betty for that discharge I seen on her and there was no smell. I do not know what it was but I have not seen a dead baby from a miscarage either so I do not know. I would think that if she miscarried then I would see the baby somewhere because she should have been pretty far along. I do not know.. Ugh goats I love them but they can be stressful.


 redish orangish discharge...you may be right.. she may not of miscarried.... We can hope she is OK... :hug: ray:



> It is not hanging to the ground but it was about 5 inches long when she layed down and it wiped it off and then it started hanging again. She was yawning nd grinding her teeth. She is not eating as much as she normally would.


Your Doe does sound close she better quit stringing us along and get down to business...we want to see those... beautiful :kidred: :kidred: :hug: ray:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines

I keep checking for news....hope everything is okay!


----------



## Perfect7

Come on Rosie, show us those babies!


----------



## tomie

yeah lol nothing has changed...


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my.. :shocked: :hug: 

When was her due date again or did you not have one?


----------



## tomie

I do not know for sure but we thought that she was in heat around November 17th. We are not sure.


----------



## toth boer goats

That would make her Due date around April 15,2011 ....going by a 149 day chart... :wink:


----------



## tomie

Well hopefully she kids soon. When she had that huge bag and started losing discharge over a month ago I thought that I was wrong. I know that she should be kidding soon. I have stopped getting excited about it though. I figure when I see babies or when I see her streaming amber fluid I can get excited again.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

GEEEEEEEZE shes sure making you wait!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep... it is just like water.. you want to boil...when you watch it....it takes for ever .....when you walk away...it boils quickly....LOL :hug:


----------



## tomie

Well there are no sure signs that she is going to be kidding today. I let her out because it is a beautiful day. I have been keeping her up on rainy days just in case. She was pawing the ground but the goo stopped after I posted about it. I have not seen any more. Her utter is still not strutted but it is huge. her tail has an arch in it. She is so big she is having a difficult time walking around. I feel so bad for her. All she does is grunt.


----------



## toth boer goats

Is her udder really super tight and getting a shiny appearance to the bottom area of it..? That will say she is getting closer... :wink: 

Is she looking posty?

Sinking in appearance.. to the tailhead area....is another good indication... you'll see the hip and tail bones protruding more as well... :wink:


----------



## Perfect7

Wow, she really is hanging on to those babies! I think we should start tricking our goats with their code by packing our car and then driving around the block, paint dark circles under our eyes and mutter incoherently, say "I sure hope she doesn't have kids tomorrow. Any day but tomorrow!" :laugh:


----------



## tomie

Lol Perfect7 I am going to try that tomorrow. That is the greatest thing that I have ever heard. 

Her udder is HUGE but it is not strutted. I know that it will fill more. Her tail head is raised and it does seem to be sticking up more. She was pawing the ground a lot. Her stomach has dropped to her knees. It looks like it will not be long before it is on the ground and she is a long legged goat. Her hip bones are sticking out pretty good. I just figured that it is because she is carrying the babies so low. She is holding them until christmas. She better give me a doe after this or she is grounded. lol

I spent all day cleaning the barn because I have not done it in about 2 weeks because I have been so busy. My back is killing me and I am exhausted. I told my husband that I am not ever doing it again.. lol at least if she ever kids they will have clean hay to lay on.


----------



## toth boer goats

> She better give me a doe after this or she is grounded. lol


 I agree...that would be good for her.. to give you at least that... for all the stress she is giving you... :hug:


----------



## Perfect7

tomie said:


> I am going to try that tomorrow.


 :laugh: Don't forget to wear really wrinkled clothes that haven't been washed, or better yet...go out in the afternoon in your pajamas with your hair in curlers! Go on, take one for the team!  After this, you deserve triplet doelings!


----------



## jglfainters

lol, I hope it works for you! If it does, I will totally try it. I keep coming back to this thread thinking Rosie will finally give you those babies  Fira is due this weekend too so crossing fingers for both of us. NO MORE WAITING!!


----------



## tomie

Well Rosie is never going to have those babies. I think that she will carry them until she pops. She is so big that she is having such a hard time getting up and down and even walking. Yesterday she seemed so uncomfortable and she kept laying her head on her stomach and moaning and today she acts like she is fine. I seen her trying to suck on my other does teats that kidded about a month ago and I thought that was weird. When she lays down she is so wide. I figure that there are at least two because of how big she is.


----------



## Perfect7

Are you able to get any pics of her? It really sounds like she is getting so close! I saw you had posted and I was hoping it was to report she had kidded!


----------



## tomie

lol she has not kidded yet I wish she had. She is usually a really quiet goat but she has been baaing so I am a little worried. I do not see any discharge. The babies are going crazy in there it is like an alien watching it roll around in there. She is layng in her pin with her head resting on the stall door. I just hope everything is ok.


----------



## tomie

well I went out and sat with Rosie for a little while and I seen about a quarter size amount of her mucus plug come out. How in the world can she still have that after all the discharge she has had. She is continuously stretching. I do not know if that is because she lays a lot and when she stands up she is stretching out but it seemed like she was stretching once a minute or so. I 

Her udder at the top looks wrinkly. Can this be because of her laying around a lot or can it be stretch marks? 

I cannot get pictures because I have lost the cord to my camera... ugh


----------



## Perfect7

:laugh: She's playing with you! The discharge is different for each doe I had deliver this year. Most didn't have the heavy discharge until they were in active labor and getting ready to start pushing, but had some mucus plug discharge off an on for about a month prior. Their streaming was within an hour of delivery, so not much warning. One had streaming off and on all day before she kidded, so that was a nice warning. Another had no streaming at all and just a bubble when she started pushing. They just have to keep it interesting!


----------



## tomie

The only thing that is keeping me calm is that I can feel the babies going crazy in there. I guess in my mind this lets me know that nothing is wrong. I want to be there when she kids so bad. I am scared to death that she is going to need me and I will not be there. One thing that I have noticed here recently is that when she is laying down she has her behind raised a little. I do not know if this is because she is so uncomfortable. You can tell that she is tired of the babies kicking her. Every time they start to do aerobics she looks at her stomach and groans. lol. I feel so bad for her. I just wish she would have them. When I let them out to go to the pasture she stayed in the barn. I have not went out to let them out today but I went out to check on her and she seems fine.


----------



## toth boer goats

Man that girl... :doh: is stressing you so bad...I feel bad for her...but I feel bad for you ..as well ..having to wait..... :hug:


----------



## Itchysmom

If goats are anything like horses, the babies will stop jumping around in there right before she kids. Not enough room to play when they are lining up to be born. So, if you do not feel alot of movement...I would think she is just about ready to kid.


----------



## Perfect7

Itchysmom said:


> If goats are anything like horses, the babies will stop jumping around in there right before she kids. Not enough room to play when they are lining up to be born. So, if you do not feel alot of movement...I would think she is just about ready to kid.


 :thumbup: That scared me with my girls when it happened. I was afraid something had happened to the kids. They went from big, body shaking kicks to little flutters or nudges.


----------



## jglfainters

No babies still? Fira finally had her twins today. Just like they were saying above, the babies stopped moving completely the day she lost her ligs. I kinda freaked a little. But now we have 2 healthy babies from her.

Hope to hear soon that rosie had those babies for ya!


----------



## tomie

Well Rosie is not eating this morning and instead of the regular grunting that she has made she is making a whinning noise almost. When I first went out there she was not having any discharge but now she is starting to have some. She did not go outside today when I let her out. Hopefully today is the day. She is still having a difficult time getting up and down. This has me a little worried. I hope that it is because she is old and the weight of the kids is a little much for her. She seems really uncomfortable today. She keeps twisting and turning trying to get comfortable but she can't. She is as wide as a house when she is laying down.


----------



## toth boer goats

Hopefully it will be today.... :thumb: they really get uncomfortable and some do have a bit of trouble getting up and down close to kidding.... Praying for a happy and healthy kidding ... ray: :hug:


----------



## tomie

I hope she kids soon too. I am excited about babies but most of all i just want to see her back to her old self and not uncomfortable like this


----------



## toth boer goats

I know.... I am with ya... :hug:


----------



## Perfect7

toth boer goats said:


> they really get uncomfortable and some do have a bit of trouble getting up and down close to kidding


 :thumbup: My girl is having that same issue, acting like she wants to get up and then just giving up and flopping back down. She's only 2 1/2. Sounds like your girl is close! Now I hope you get that camera cord before those babies are born because after this wait we HAVE to see some pictures of those kids.


----------



## toth boer goats

> My girl is having that same issue, acting like she wants to get up and then just giving up and flopping back down. She's only 2 1/2. Sounds like your girl is close! Now I hope you get that camera cord before those babies are born because after this wait we HAVE to see some pictures of those kids.


Yep... they get real lazy and big... :wink:

HeHe ....you go that right.....about the camera.. :hi5: :thumb: :wink:


----------



## tomie

Lol I will look really hard for the camera cord. I think my kids got ahold of it.. I am a little worried and I hope that you guys can make me feel better. Rosie is not having amber discharge or nothing like that but it almost looks like she is pushing a little. I do not know if that is a contraction. She will be laying there and then all of a sudden she stretches her leg out and her stomach looks to tighten. Is this just her stretching because she is not getting up or do you guys think something is worng or am I just crazy.... If there is no streaming then do I even need to worry? If the babies are turned wrong will there still be a bag and then if I do not see them is that when I worry? She has scooted all the hay around her away from stretching her leg out.


----------



## Perfect7

Sounds like she's just uncomfortable and trying to find a comfortable position. She might be having some mild contractions, too. She'll be chewing her cud and then just pause while her body tenses a little. Once she's pushing for real she'll kind of hunch her body up and grunt really loud and there's no more cud chewing. It's like her whole body will be involved in the effort and I'm sure you wont be able to mistake it. :hug: If lying down, mine kind of rocked forward as they pushed (a big rocking motion that brought their rump up off the ground each time). I had one that delivered standing and when she'd push she'd squat so low, her whole back was arched, but the rest all layed down and grunted away very loudly!
There are some good videos on youtube that really helped me to know what to expect from a goat delivery. Here's a good one that shows the pushing/rocking effort complete with loud grunting.


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup: 

She is contracting... she may do this for a few to several hours.. what is happening is... she is working those kids into the birth canal area....it does take a while to do this....
Some of my Does ...didn't stream before kidding... they all of a sudden where kidding....we don't always catch(see) that...

Just wait and see how the kids are presented...then... if you think there is an issue...that you don't know.. let us know and we can walk you through it... 
What you look for in true actual labor... she will push with all her might...if the kid isn't out within 1/2 hour or less... you will need to go in...I usually give them 15 minutes...I am a worry wart... :wink: 

There will be a bag bubble at first... but sometimes they break...don't worry though... the kid is still getting air from momma... as long as the umbilical cord is intact and not bent...you will know ..if the baby is turning blue.. that it isn't getting oxygen and if you see this... get the kid out ...as soon as possible...at that point... the kid isn't getting air and will parish.. if not gotten out in time... this is if you see the kid turning blue...

When she is getting down to business ..her water will break...if you catch that ...you will see all of a sudden... a big splash of water...it will have a gel like appearance to it......shortly after ..you will see her push...push..push...and maybe moan loud or scream....then ..within a short amount of time ...you will see the first bubble ...that should have a kid in it...if the kid is being presented correctly...you will see a 2 front hoofs..one set slightly back from the other and the head in the middle... 

If she pushed for over 15 minutes with no success and the bubble doesn't want to come out....wash up and go in to see how.. the kid is positioned.. 
Sometimes we have to manually dilate the Doe...if the opening is to small....

If you go in...imagine with your eyes closed... the way and shape that a front leg is compared to the back leg.... remember... you have plenty of time.... unless the kid is turning blue... take a deep breath and tell yourself it's OK...I have time to get this kid out....and God is here to get me through this.... hold your head up and say I can do this.... :hug: :hi5: ray: 

There are alot of times... a delivery will go smoothly....with no assistance.. just watch the time she starts pushing and then... you will know when you should go in... 
Remember... to come here... if you have any problems..... :hug:


----------



## jglfainters

Pam has it covered. I just wanted to wish you good luck. Sounds like you are going to have some kids today. Yay!!


----------



## toth boer goats

> Pam has it covered. I just wanted to wish you good luck. Sounds like you are going to have some kids today. Yay!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ducklady

Good luck I sure hope today is the day! I've been checking this thread just about everyday I feel like a nervous aunt.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines

Ducklady said:


> Good luck I sure hope today is the day! I've been checking this thread just about everyday I feel like a nervous aunt.


me too!


----------



## toth boer goats

> Good luck I sure hope today is the day! I've been checking this thread just about everyday I feel like a nervous aunt.
> 
> me too!


 There is alot of nervous aunts here...add another one..."Me" :crazy:  :help: :hug:


----------



## Perfect7

Don't forget me!  I hope she didn't forget about us as she plays with cute, cuddly babies!


----------



## jglfainters

ha ha, add me to the list. I just got off work and came home and the first thing I did was pop on the computer to check this thread


----------



## tomie

Yay 3 babies finally. The first two were born before I got out here. I saw a bag hanging and thought it was her after birth. By the grace of god I see the face in the bag. Both legs were behind her. It looked like the baby was almost dead and I know it was stuck for a few minutes. I know I did this wrong but I was in panic so I broke the sack and made it start breathing and then I helped pull her out. I know that it was uncomfortable but I could not let it die. She had 2 does and a buck. I will post pics in a little bit. They seem to be doing Ok. They are not up walking yet but it has not been very long. I am sitting in the barn with them now. I gave them some Nutri drench and I will be with them until I know everything is ok. You should have seen me shaking and praying. I was so nervous and excited. Thanks everyone for your help. No more babies this year...


----------



## tomie

How long after she kids will she have her after birth?


----------



## tomie

Rosie is having problems standing up. I know that she just had 3 babies but now I am really worried. She tried to stand up wut was real wobbly. Is this ok ? or what can I do?


----------



## lesserweevil

hey you didn't do wrong, you helped the baby live and I'm sure you didn't do any damage! I've often had to do that with a goat or a sheep, and you did the right thing! 

Do you have any molasses that you could dilute in warm water to give her to drink? That would give her some energy, maybe some nutridrench too?

LW


----------



## toth boer goats

> Yay 3 babies finally. The first two were born before I got out here. I saw a bag hanging and thought it was her after birth. By the grace of god I see the face in the bag. Both legs were behind her. It looked like the baby was almost dead and I know it was stuck for a few minutes. I know I did this wrong but I was in panic so I broke the sack and made it start breathing and then I helped pull her out. I know that it was uncomfortable but I could not let it die. She had 2 does and a buck. I will post pics in a little bit. They seem to be doing Ok. They are not up walking yet but it has not been very long. I am sitting in the barn with them now. I gave them some Nutri drench and I will be with them until I know everything is ok. You should have seen me shaking and praying. I was so nervous and excited. Thanks everyone for your help. No more babies this year...


 Aww finally congrats.. :hi5: :hug: :clap: 
Sometimes breaking the bag while they are still in there gives you something to pull on...it is hard sometimes to pull through the bag that is OK..... I am proud of you...see you did it.... :leap:


> I know that it was uncomfortable but I could not let it die.


That is exactly how you think during delivery... great job... :thumb:

Get the plugs out from the teat orifice's from mom...milk some colostrum into say a 12 cc syringe.. no needle and feed it to the babies ..give each kid at least a couple of 12cc's each...to insure they have colostrum.... and try to get them to to nurse off mom... Also dip their cords in Iodine...



> How long after she kids will she have her after birth?


 Within 12 hours...some take longer...but some also just drop it a few hours later...



> Rosie is having problems standing up. I know that she just had 3 babies but now I am really worried. She tried to stand up wut was real wobbly. Is this ok ? or what can I do?


http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/milkfever.htm
May be milk fever...give her 
Calcium Gluconate 23% Solution: 8 to 12 oz. given orally. Repeat 5-8 oz, three times a day until the doe is eating and symptoms are subsiding.

If she is lying on her side, prop her up with a bale of hay so she is laying in a normal position. This prevents rumen fluid from entering her lungs and prevents bloat from developing...

Also as mentioned give molasses water....to mom...

How is she now... is she still down and what time did she deliver them?

I am so proud of you...  :leap: :clap: :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado

you did the right thing by helping the baby out --- once delivery starts the imibilical cords separate adn then the kids have to start breathing on their own. If they dont within a few minutes they die. 

As to mom -- give her molasses water and some calcium drench. 

Are the kids up and nursing yet? If not you will need to milk mom as Pam said adn give them a couple ounces. 30cc is 1 ounce 

if they have a sucking reflex try giving it to them in a bottle


----------



## tomie

Well Rosie is up. She is wobbly but she is up. The kids are nursing but they are havig a hard time finding it. I am worried rosie is going to step on one or fall on them. I m scared to leave her.


----------



## Itchysmom

Congrats on the babies and that you were there to help!

Do as others have said and give her some time. I know I didn't want to get up and jump around after giving birth to one! Keep an eye on her and the babies. Do you have bottles just in case you have to bottle feed one or two?


----------



## toth boer goats

> Well Rosie is up. She is wobbly but she is up. The kids are nursing but they are havig a hard time finding it. I am worried rosie is going to step on one or fall on them. I m scared to leave her.


 Did you give her Calcium Gluconate and some molasses water?
That will help....

Glad the kids are nursing.. just keep working wit the kids ...showing them where it is... they will catch on...go out every couple of hours....to do this..sounds like.. they are healthy... :wink:

I know how you feel even if momma's are strong can lay on or step on the babies..... 

Glad she is up.... :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado

glad the kids are getting the hang of it -- as to mom, just keep checking in on them. Make sure there is plenty of water available to her and hay. Mine dont eat much the first two days after kidding. But thats because they stuff themselves the day before so they just lay around ruminating and fussing over their babies.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines

Finally!!! I just came in from disbudding kids and had to check! I'm praying Rosie recovers and they will all be fine! Congrats on the 3 babies. What breed is Rosie?


----------



## Perfect7

:stars: :leap: :clap:  She had them!!! And you did such a wonderful job saving the last baby and mom! :applaud: Three kids, congratulations! I will be ray: for mom and kids and glad to hear Rosie is up on her feet now.


----------



## tomie

Rosie is a Nubian. The buck she was bred to was a Nubian also. They are gorgeous. The babies are sleeping so I thought I would take a break from babysitting. lol They are gorgeous. The buck is the smallest. He is really tiny. He is all black with a white spot on his side. One female is black and one female is a chocolate color. I am in love...


----------



## tomie

I do not have any of the calcium stuff but I am going as soon as my husband gets off work to get some. We are going to worm her and trim her hooves. We did not want to do it when we did the others because we were worried about stressing her while she was pregnant. I want to get her taken care of. 

The only thing that I do not like about a doe kidding is that they look anerexic.


----------



## tomie

I did give Rosie some Nutri Drench so hopefully that will help some until I get to tractor supply


----------



## Perfect7

If you have some tums, you can give her several of those until you can get to tractor supply for the calcium this evening. Just my opinion, but if she is still weak I would probably hold off on worming her and messing with her feet until she feels stronger. So glad all is well, and trips from a nubian, wow!!! :hug:


----------



## Ducklady

Great job! I'm so happy for you, hopefully Rosie will be back to her old self soon. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats

> If you have some tums, you can give her several of those until you can get to tractor supply for the calcium this evening. Just my opinion, but if she is still weak I would probably hold off on worming her and messing with her feet until she feels stronger. So glad all is well, and trips from a nubian, wow!!! :hug:


 I agree stressing her while she is kinda down isn't good right now wait until she is stronger... :wink:

Yes ..you can give her tums in the meantime...



> The only thing that I do not like about a doe kidding is that they look anerexic.


 Make sure... the kid gets colostrum.... and gets a full feeling tummy.... she should start filling in as she learns to nurse well... but in the meantime ..watch them and make sure ..they are getting enough...


----------



## tomie

Ugh I am just so worried. I went into the barn and Rosie was laying on one of the babies. It is ok and it got up walking around. The babies are nursing but they are continuously acting hungry. I can get milk out of one teat but I cannot seem to get it out of the other. I do not know what to do. She is laying down resting and the babies are screaming like they are starving. Is this normal. These babies are really tiny. I say that the smallest one only weighs 2 or 3 pounds.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my....she was laying on one...poor kid...glad you caught it on time.... :hug: 

Her teat may still be plugged by the the waxy stuff...work at it and get the stream flowing....... 

Does her udder feel hot? 

When you milk her does her milk look normal...?


----------



## Saanens N Alpines

I have never had kids screaming like that.. I would have some milk replacer and nipples on hand. I have also not had a mom lie around so the babies don't get to nurse. It doesn't sound normal to me. If you can't keep her up long enough to let babies nurse or to get some milk out yourself to feed them maybe you should call a vet?


----------



## tomie

Her udder is so hard she will not let me touch it and now she is not wanting to feed the babies.


----------



## jduwall

We have an alpine that had a similar problem with a hard udder,,,we milked her out, saved the colostrum, and then the babies were able to suck ok.....everyone is fine now....and have some extra colostrum...just in case........good luck


----------



## toth boer goats

She sounds to be really tight...did you try getting any milk out or give up quickly?
you are going to have to try to milk her out a bit to relieve the pressure...whether she likes it or not......tie up her back leg ..the one you are going to work from to milk her.... or.. have someone hold her back leg...

Also ...though... if you can't get anything out....she may have a congested udder or mastitis...
Tell me what is happening... is her udder hot to the touch or lumpy... can you get anything out at all? If so... what does it look like?
I have to ask but... do you know how to milk a goat? :hug:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines

Poor girl needs milked. I have a doe that we had a time with one year because she filled up so much on one side every day because the kids were drinking from one side. We had to milk her down so they could nurse and it was really hard to get her started. My hands would ache so badly. You need to get her milked down and feed it to the babies if she won't let them nurse. She is probably filling up so much because she is lying down and they can't drink. She must have something wrong that keeps her lying down too much.


----------



## tomie

Ok I am sorry I have had a time. The babies all made it through the night and seem to be doing ok. That is an answer to a prayer. Rosie is still giving me a hard time. Her udder is really tight. It seems to be a little warm. It feels a little lumpy like there are soft balls in there. I used a hot wash cloth and massaged and massaged and I got her to let the babies eat last night but the one side I still cannot get anything out of and I have worked with it for hours. If the babies try to eat she kicks them. I was so worried about the delievery I never thought about a problem like this. I figure that after all my kids leave I can go back out there and try again. I do not know what to do. If anyone has any ideas just let me know I am willing to try anything. I am worried something is going to happen to the babies because they are going so long without eating.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines

Get some milk replacer, a pop bottle and some goat/sheep nipples and bottle feed the kids. Call a vet for the mom if you can't get the milk out of her udder. The babies will die if they don't get enough to eat, so you have to feed them. If they go to long without eating enough they will get too weak to suck.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Get some milk replacer, a pop bottle and some goat/sheep nipples and bottle feed the kids. Call a vet for the mom if you can't get the milk out of her udder. The babies will die if they don't get enough to eat, so you have to feed them. If they go to long without eating enough they will get too weak to suck.


 I agree... you will have to supplement feed them... if they aren't getting enough...



> I used a hot wash cloth and massaged and massaged


That is good you did that... if you still can't get anything out....
It is critical to do so .....I agree.. to have a vet take a look..... :hug:


----------



## Itchysmom

We haven't heard from yo in awhile. How are things going?


----------



## Saanens N Alpines

I was wondering, too!


----------



## kikocross

been watching this and glad babys r do good so for,,if bag is real hard and lumpy may need to give her some (today)..thats the name of it..one tube per side and a shot of bio-mycin..for a couple days in a row,keep kids away for bout 3 hrs so they dont suck it back out,u may need some help,she want like having something stuck up her teat,had same prob,kids act like the were starving,


----------



## toth boer goats

I am concerned as well.... :hug:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines

Every day I wonder how they are all doing! Hope you can update us soon!


----------

